# 1993/94 Club Cart EZgo



## William Finley Jr (Feb 16, 2017)

Im in the process of looking to buy a used club cart for golfing. I recently spoke with a gentleman who has two carts a 1993 and a 1994. Both however he says have "pinging" noise. He didnt have the keys when I seen the carts, both garaged whole life. 

QUESTION: What can cause the "pinging"? Is this something to avoid? 

Ive been told that any of these are possible causes.........Value Train, Rod Bearing, Piston, Loose rockers need adjusting. 

Thanks for any replies 

{EDIT} to add I believe both have Robin engines and are both gas , not electric


----------



## Bilsko25 (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a club car DS 1995 I think was running great and now it’s pinging? I took it to a shop . Just bought it last fall and guys said he put new motor in it and it ran well. I put stable in gas and then start it this spring and have the Ping . I hope it’s not going to be $$ to fix it . Any help appreciated. Kim


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

In the future, please start a new thread.

Hard to say as your perception of ping may differ from that of a mechanic's. Ping is spark-knock, aka detonation, aka pre-ignition. Just look up 1970's cars...climbing hills for example.

The most _common _cause of it is using insufficient octane fuel for the engine. The stabilizer you used may not have done it's job, and phase-separation (and the alcohol may have absorbed water - adding to the problem) may have occurred resulting in a loss of 3-4 or more octane points.
I would first try and change out the fuel or hook up a temporary external tank with fresh fuel to test it.

I would surmise the engine is still under warranty, regardless it MUST carry the 2-year EPA emissions warranty so that's an option - not clear if you had the eng. replaced or the seller (if seller, you will probably need to get the receipt for the eng.). But if it's the fuel, that's not a warranty repair. Proper waste fuel disposal costs about double pump price.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I can split off this new conversation into a new thread - what would be an appropriate title to use?


----------

